
My pains and what's missing in e-learning - Yarduza
https://blog.jiruto.com/what-is-missing-in-e-learning/
======
Yarduza
TL;DR:

My main pains in e-learning:

1\. Mapping topics 2\. Creating a syllabus 3\. Finding good learning resources
4\. Ordering and organizing the resources

~~~
aabbcc1241
and the call to action is to sign up and share about our learning path

